# Autodigitizing with Wilcom es 65 version 8



## Klink (Jun 7, 2009)

Is there a way you can possibly auto digitize with Wilcom ES-65 Designer version 8.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't use V8, but you could check the online manual that comes with the software.
F1 I think. Then search for auto digitizing.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't believe people actually use the auto digitize feature.....its a marketing tool to sell the software.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I do not have the auto digitizing but a friend does and they use it all the time, they get a lot of repeat business so it must not be such a bad thing.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

If you ever get a chance to auto digitize a design, try it out and sample it. Choose a design which you manually digitised and compare the 2 samples. I am very confident there will be a vast difference.

How does wilcom know which colour will go under and which one on top?
It doesn't compensate for pull & push.
It doesnt know about what underlay is needed.
Satin stitches are not always even especially around the corners.
Most times auto digitized designs will be higher in stitchcount than manually punched designs.

This is just my own opinion and I strongly believe in it. Ive been digitizing for over 12 yrs now and would never touch autodigitizing tool on my wilcom.

If its working for your friend then its good but there could be other reasons he might be getting repeat jobs.


----------



## kristimck (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi guys

Wilcom ES v8 is actually 10 years old so it's a bit outdated. Wilcom introduced auto digitizing in that version but since then there has been many advancements as you can imagine. 

Since partnering with Corel, EmbroideryStudio and DecoStudio have been able to automatically convert vectors to embroidery with built in intelligence that determines the best pull compensation, underlay, stitch types and density based on the fabric you select. It also maintain the colours and layers of the vector file. 

Of course, a real person digitizing is always going to be better, but what many embroiders do is speed up their digitizing by using the vector to stitch conversion as a first pass, then improve and edit as they like. You would be very surprised at the raw results though!


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Kristi,

Good to see a wilcom rep on here.

Tell me what is wilcom doing to clamp down on illegal copies of wilcom that is being used mainly in China and India?

This is destroying genuine digitizers business who have given you thousands to buy the genuine copies.

Rgds,
Rishi


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

It would be nice to be able to cross check to an "Authorized Wilcom User" list. But these days it is hard to tell who or where a design is actually digitized. I send out an occasional design to a "domestic" digitizer but I suspect he in turn sends it off shore.

I've begun asking for the EMB file in only the latest version. It seems the bootleg copies are predominately the older versions. And if a professional digitizer doesn't keep their software current they won't get my business.

And you can't use price as the guide either, Rish, your $10 left chest is an example of that. You have some nice samples on your website. Do you run sewouts of your designs?

And as for "AutoDigitizing" my biggest objection is still the Pathing that Wilcom takes. But if you have your fabric settings the way you want them, it does do a good job of push and pull comp and the layering is much improved. The spacing of the satins would be a result of the quality of the vector, the interpretation by Wilcom can't improve upon the underlying vector graphic. If you have a good vector you typically get good results. On a lot of designs it is faster to auto punch and do a quick edit. On others it's manual all the way. TT font conversions are the same way, sometimes they work prefectly, others require manual punching.

It is still best reserved for only the most basic designs though. The human touch is priceless in the right hands. But I must say, we use the Point & Stitch tools in almost every design we punch. It's just another tool.

(Wilcom User since the early 90's, currently using ES 2.0J Level 2... all legal...)


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Liberty said:


> I've begun asking for the EMB file in only the latest version. It seems the bootleg copies are predominately the older versions. And if a professional digitizer doesn't keep their software current they won't get my business.


I currently use Compucon TES3 software and i have the same thoughts on auto digitizing! It can work ok for single areas but not a chance on creating a logo to match or even come close to digitizing a logo manually!

Liberty....i can understand your view on pirate software but i dont agree with you on the need to keep software current or latest release! Many earlier programs or versions are still able to create great embroidered designs not being on the top end of the line version


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Mark,

You're right....its almost impossible to track down the original digitizer and I'm sure there are several digitizers in USA that outsource (I know of one who does but advertises as USA made designs).

Mark, we have ES65 version 9.0 bought from Wilcom UK about 10 yrs ago for almost £10,000. I wont want to pay more for an upgrade if Im not raising my prices because it would eat into my profits. Yes over 10 yrs I have recovered my investment many times over but as a digitizer in this time I wont want to pay a lot for upgrade when I still have to compete against illegal digitizers.

And from my knowledge the latest version of illegal wilcom copy available is embroidery studio e1.5 level 3 at present.

Yes we are offering $10.00 for this month to attract new customers. We have noticed for us its a matter of new customers trying us out at a very low rate that gets us long term customers who remain using us. No we dont run stitchouts because we have very highly experienced digitizers. A small tweak here or there is always common which we fix in a few hours and return it back.

Back to my previous point we all know and wilcom knows it too that most of these copies are being made in India and China and they are the ones who are spoiling the prices. Thats where they need to keep their investigators.

Mark, good post!!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Well all I can say is that it costs me a little less than $3 per day to keep Wilcom up to date. The last update they had a pay-as-you-go deal that was $99 a month for 12 months, then we will go a while with no payment waiting for the next update. I hope that Wilcom US offers the same thing again with the next updates... It sure made budgeting easier.

I've yet to receive an update that I didn't find some improvement or new feature that was worth every cent. The move from ES to Embroidery Studio gave us the integrated Corel features that are invaluable. The latest update added the bling functionality plus HoopIt and other features. There's always something. I'm not trying to sound like a Wilcom commercial, sorry if its taken that way. Just stating that the functionality often leads to improved efficiencies or added saleable features.

And when you skip updates, sooner or later you pay the price when you have to finally make a move and upgrade.

We do the same with hardware, upgrade one PC every year and trickle down the older ones so that every year one old beast goes into the scrap heap. (Of course, the new one goes on MY desk...) This year the old one that we retired was an old Pentium that had become a crash monster and was only used to output to the plotter.)

I don't remember what we paid the first time around, it was ES45 plus a couple of options but it was over $10K bundled with a few embroidery machines. But having used other products it was $ well spent.

We would all benefit from the demise of the bootleg copies and I would imagine Wilcom is doing what they can given the complexities of dealing with the Chinese market. But there is a demand side of the equation too, although I doubt most buyers of digitizing even give it a moments thought. Most probably could care less what platform the designs are punched on, just give them a DST and be done with it. These conversations probably only take palce among those of us who paid for legitimate copies.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Cant answer to the version 8 autodigitizing, but we had our first class on our new E2 software last week. We did some work with applique conversions between E2 and corel. I was very impressed with the way it worked. You can do layered appliques, correctly, using this method. We played a litte with the auto digitizing feature, but were warned by the instructor that we should always carefully go through the auto designs - but I still dont trust that method. I cant wait to go back and take the rest of the classes. 

Mike


----------

